# 30-30 vs 32 Spl vs 35 Rem



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Alright guys, I am toying with the idea of adding another levergun to my collection. I had my heart set on a 32 Spl, but am having trouble finding one to my liking. I have found several in 35 and a ton in 30-30. Trouble is I have two 30-30s already so I was trying to steer away from it, and no experinece with the 35 Rem. This gun will be a shooter, not a collectors item.

Lets hear some pros - cons for the three calibers.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I shot a Marlin lever gun chambered in 35 Remington for years and years. Just loved that gun, 200 grain bullets put a deer in its place right now. I wish I would not have traded that gun for an 06. Like the 06 but that lever gun was just the trick.

I started hunting in 1958 with a Marlin lever in 30-30 and shot that till the 60s when I went to a 7mag. Shot that for a while then went to the 35 Rem. Sweet gun and deadly. You ain't shooting 300 yards at deer with it but then again no one should........


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

I have an old Winchester 32 Spl. in Exc. to Mint condition. Sorry not for sale! I have a personal policy never to sell any of my guns, that way I never regret it! I also have a Marlin 35 Rem from way back. These are both great guns, that will both kill deer in Michigan country at reasonable distances. I have a tough time picking between the two for a "better" one. A .32 in good condition will be harder and more expensive to find than a .35. Can't go wrong with either, in my opinion.


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

I have Marlins in .30/30 and a .35 and this year found a lovely Winchester 94 in .32 Special. All are great guns and work well within their limitations. So it depends on what you prefer. All the best...
Gil


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Becareful with your ammo if you have both a .30-30 and a .32....

Nuttin wrong with a .35 Remington for a brush gun.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Not much that anyone can do the others cant. The 32 really isnt much different than the 30-30. I guess if I had to choose.....35 Rem.


----------



## moosereloader (Jun 30, 2006)

sorry


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Never knew anyone who had a .35 Rem or .35 Whelen and wished they hadn't.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Not that much difference between the Winchesters & Marlins and the calibers are all pretty similer. If you want another lever gun that's a little different from the ones you already have look for a nice vintage Savage 99.

I've been looking for a nice Savage 99 chambered in .250-3000 for some time now. They are sweet rifles.


----------



## B A (Aug 25, 2004)

Can't go wrong with a .35. 200 grain does the trick on whitetails. On the Newer Marlin's you can go with a over and under scope mount. They work great.


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

Gil Martin said:


> I have Marlins in .30/30 and a .35 and this year found a lovely Winchester 94 in .32 Special. All are great guns and work well within their limitations. So it depends on what you prefer. All the best...
> Gil


 
Same here, although I dumped my 35 W a while ago. Too much damage to the deer, and my shoulder and ears.

I truly love my 32 S. It was granpas, old, beat, drives nails. Got an ancient 4 power Leaupold front mounted. Can shoot with both eyes open You can have it for $23,234,3454,784,234.00.

If your looking for a hunting caliber vs something to plink with, well, like GIl said, whats it for?

So, my .02, 32 S are a wonderful caliber, overlooked, a pleasure to shoot, and just plain been around so long you just know they work. 

I prefer it greatly to the 30-30. Leaves a nice wound, no problem at a 100 yards, 150 would make me nervous. In lever its one of the best walking guns around. Cheap to shoot. I just can not think of many negatives if you hunt it within its limitations.


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

.35 Rem. - bigger is better  . I have a Remington Model 8 in .35.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I am leaning towards the 35 Rem. I want a 32 bad, but their just to hard to find (in a "shooter" condition).

I wasn't expecting so much praise for the 35 Rem. Kind of makes me feel a little better if I can't find a 32.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

I started with a 35 as a kid....it was loaner from my uncle....neither he nor I ever had an issue. It was a great gun with low recoil....Compared to a 30-30 I remember it looked like you could roll a grapefruit down the barrel....


----------



## Keith Sage (May 11, 2003)

I was given a .35 MARLIN back in 1968 when I first started hunting and never even thought of selling it..In opinion its the best rifle I have ever hunted with. My uncle harvested a few moose with it too..Great accuracy.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

I was at Williams in Davison this afternoon, while prerusing the racks I found a refurbed 94 Win in 32 Winchester to tell you about. Im sure prices are negotiable if your interested. Just thought Id bring it to your attention. Ive been watching for 38-55s or 25-35s myself. Just saw the 32 Win and a host of 30-30s today. Batch of Marlins also in 30-30 and 35 Rem too. Rich------


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I've taken about 6-7 deer with my Marlin 336 in 35 Rem......Not one of them has ever taken a step once hit (ranging from 50-125 yds)

Hit a mulie at about 75 yds with my .280 Rem out west and he ran 150 yds before he dropped. I commented at the time that I would have been better of with my "Michigan gun".

Might be luck...then again might just be the .35Rem !!


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Rich- Thanks. That may call for a ride down there this coming weekend.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

I've got a 32 sp. It is a nice round.

One thing to watch for on the 32's, in the erly days, many of the 32 rounds were loaded with black powder. If they were not cleaned well barrel pitting would occur due to the corrosive nature of the black powder. Make sure you check barrel condition before buying.


----------



## ID-Birddog (Mar 9, 2004)

I've got a Model 94 in .32 Special, it was my great grandfathers. I have taken 6-7 Mulies with it and a few elk. Range has to be kept 100 yards and under for the elk though. The gun just looks the best in a saddle scabbard, so it tends to go with me a lot on horseback.


----------

